# Preperation for NABBA north west 2012



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Forgive me for taking some time in getting this log up and running but i work 2 jobs and live in the gym so its hard to find the time.

Anyway, enough of the rambling on. On 13th may 2012 i am competting in the first timers in the NABBA north west in Southport. I have never competed before and feel i am now ready to go to the next level with my training, so i took everyones advice and went for it. been training since i was 18 and i8 am now 23.

I was 18.2 stone bulked up and i am now 3 weeks out and i have dieted down to 15.6 and should be looking at 15 stone on stage, which is a decent weight for my first show. I am very pleased with my progress. I have had some good help from my best friend that place in the juniors last year and also a former Mr. Universe (Paul Sutton).

My cycles (bulking):

1000mg induject (sustanon) p/w

600mg nadrodec (deca) 300 p/w

50mg alphabol (dbol) p/d

this course of "bulkers" was ran for the frist 6 weeks of my dieting down and i dropped just over a stone. After the "bulkers" i made the switch to "hardeners"

My cycle (cutting):

300mg testorapid (propinate) p/w

250mg testabolin (enanthanate) p/w

50mg oxanadrol (anavar)

This was ran for 8 weeks and for the last 4 weeks of my dieting i added 150mg rexogen (winstrol) p/w and 40mcg of astralean (clenbutrol) p/d!!

Thats the full cycle of my preperation for competiton. Now for the diet...

Now i have worked my diet around my working days and nights becasue i work both secuirty in a shopping mall in the day work the doors on a thursday and a saturday night so some days has an extra 2 meals than others. And also a lot of the meals are VERY repetative so no point in writing every single meal out so here is my plan for a normal day.

**each meal is 2 and a half hours apart and within the frist hour of eating my meal i have 10 almonds for good fats the body needs**

Breakfast: 4oz porridge with water and 5oz banana chopped into it, Myofusin shake.

Meal 2: 6oz chicken/turkey, 5oz baked potato

Meal 3: 6oz chicken/turkey, 5oz baked poato, 5oz cabbage

Meal 4: Meal replacement shake (Reflex progen 40g protein, 20g crabs)

Meal 5: 6oz chicken/turkey, 5oz baked potato, brocolli

Meal 6: 6oz chicken/turkey, 5oz baked potato, brocolli

Meal 7 (before bed): 4oz porridge with water, Myosfusion shake

Roughly the daily calorie count here is 2100 calories.

NOTE: cardio was done 3 times a week at 5am for 40 minutes, with no food in me just a pint of water.

Hope you all follow my progress and maybe see some of you at the NABBA in 3 weeks??!! I am in the first timers and my name is ANDREW WINSTANLEY and i am representing the MUSCLE HOUSE gym in Warrington.

Also can anyone help me to upload pictures onto this please?? Thannks guys

W1NNY


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

All looks good mate, best of luck


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Awesome, I'll follow this one mate. So you use an iPhone? Download tapatalk and it's very straight forward. I'll be at NABBA north east to check out next years competition but be sure to get some pics up!


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheers mate. Just downloaded it now


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

More to come tomorrow at posing practice


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking good there mate


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking good there mate, back is fookin awesome!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Looking good mate keep up the good work


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

I have entered myself into a show in Cumbria this Sunday as a warm up for the NABBA. Today I zero carb till Thursday were I start to carb up again!! Today is day 1 zero carb, and Christ I am feeling it. Posing practice was hell and I'm not looking forward to cheat and triceps later. I will train up to Wednesday then no training from the.till Sunday. Pics coming of posing later and also pics of show will be going up too. Watch this space


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Good luck mate


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Chest and triceps today. Zero carb is not helping with my lifting at all haha. But we got to do what we got to. Anyway, I just dud incline bench at 30kg per side dropping 10 kg off for drop sets till down to just the bar. Did that for 4 sets. Then 20kg incline fly drop set, 15, 10, 5 for 4 sets. Peck deck just half stack very slow and strict to failure for 3 sets. Chest dips 3 sets to failure!! Triceps just all cable work drop setting again. The aim of my training till Wednesday is just to squeeze as much water out my muscle as I possibly can ready for Sunday. I feel surprisingly still pumped even though I have have zero carbs!! Finally perfected my routine today. Still undecided on what music to have though???!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

What style of music are you thinking mate.. Something about iris by the goo goo dolls that appeals to me lol.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

I was thinking the exact same thing haha. Just downloaded it off iTunes. How mad is that? Haha


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Seriously? That is fcuking strange!!! Do it then mate its a moving song for a start you can really get in to it hit the big back poses and crowd pleasers in the chorus.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah seriously haha. Seen it on YouTube and like the sound of it. Can imaging some nice lat spreads being thrown in to that ;P


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

The carb up has started today after 3 HORRIBLE days of zero carb!! Feel great already and muscle have ballooned after being flat yesterday. Sunday can't come quick enough  I'm now having 5oz of sweet potato every hour and every two hours 8oz chicken


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Right just to update... I'm GUTTED!! I did. Of compete today because the idiot I am jabbed up wrong didn't I?! My last zero carb day I went in too far with the needle in my **** hit a nerve and I havent been able to walk for the past 3 days!! I'm absolutely gutted. I'm just limping now but infant pose or train legs or do any cardio!! I hope I can still make the NABBA!! Wish me luck folks!!


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

I didn't compete** I was suppose to say


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

UPDATE!!!! Everyone... Just keep you all updated. I will not be entering the NABBA!! Currently I'm sat on a ward waiting to head down to theatre at 9am to have this abscess cut out of my left butt cheek!! I am ABSOLUTELY GUTED!! I've been crying all day about. All this hard work gone waste. The sacrifices I have made, time hours sient training, posing, and on the treadmill all for it to fall apart the b. (,


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know what to say mate

I'm really sorry it's gone like this

Do you have any other possible comps you could compete in at a later date?


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll have a look when I'm home. There is a show guide in the beef magazine. The NABBA is what I wanted. I'm thinking pack some serious size on for next year?? Because I'll still be in the same class next year so if I start dieting at 19 stone instead of 18 and come in dry and 16 stone instead of 15 I would.have a greater chance of blowing them all away. So I think I might put all the work in for next year! What you reckon?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh mate bad news, speedy recovery


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

W1NNY said:


> I'll have a look when I'm home. There is a show guide in the beef magazine. The NABBA is what I wanted. I'm thinking pack some serious size on for next year?? Because I'll still be in the same class next year so if I start dieting at 19 stone instead of 18 and come in dry and 16 stone instead of 15 I would.have a greater chance of blowing them all away. So I think I might put all the work in for next year! What you reckon?


Why not pack some more muscle for next year, you've got a very symetrical body so you could do that


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

DB said:


> Ahh mate bad news, speedy recovery


Thanks mate. I'm home tomorrow. Walking fine now. Just got let the wound heel now!! I'll be at NABBA next year!! Winning!!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Judgin by your condition now winning wouldn't surprise me mate sad to hear wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Judgin by your condition now winning wouldn't surprise me mate sad to hear wish you a speedy recovery!


Thanks mate. I'm only 23 got plenty of time ahead of me to get even better but next year has to me my time to shine!!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I'd say so mate! I'm 24 but judging by some guys on here I might have to wait a couple of years!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Your only a year older than me and in much better condition.

Feel bad for you mate. Quick recovery


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

W1NNY said:


> View attachment 82002


Awesome lats there bud


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Your only a year older than me and in much better condition.
> 
> Feel bad for you mate. Quick recovery


Thanks bro


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Awesome lats there bud


I am proud of those  cheers fella


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How long you been training for ?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

GOD, that is the freakiest bad luck ive heard of... sorry bro...prepping so long to hit a snag so close... i hope it will make u hungrier for redempition next yr.. nice lat spread...


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

greekgod said:


> GOD, that is the freakiest bad luck ive heard of... sorry bro...prepping so long to hit a snag so close... i hope it will make u hungrier for redempition next yr.. nice lat spread...


I know pal. I'm gunna be honest I've cried on more than one occasion!! I'm gutted so badly gutted!! But next year I will come back better!! A lot can happen in a year!!


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> How long you been training for ?


Just over 5 years mate... You?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

W1NNY said:


> Just over 5 years mate... You?


I would say a year correctly u wasted 3 years wandering around thd gym lifting what ever and not really knowing what I'm doing. Following ridiculous routines created by a **** of a pt lol.

Even now I would say in the last 5 months I've been on form with my diet so I'll get there but I've wasted time lol


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

sincerest best wishes to all you guys n gals competing, may you all enjoy your day

kaza


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Gutted mate.... chin up and bang some mass on for next year


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> I would say a year correctly u wasted 3 years wandering around thd gym lifting what ever and not really knowing what I'm doing. Following ridiculous routines created by a **** of a pt lol.
> 
> Even now I would say in the last 5 months I've been on form with my diet so I'll get there but I've wasted time lol


Well keep going mate. Got a great frame there pal!! Build on it


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Gutted mate.... chin up and bang some mass on for next year


Cheers mate. You will all see me on stage this time next year!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

W1NNY said:


> Well keep going mate. Got a great frame there pal!! Build on it


Cheers winny I'll keep going


----------

